# Tarif horaire developpement Mac



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais avoir une idee du tarif horaire demande par les entreprises qui font du developpement pour Mac (programmeurs independants ou societes). Connaissez-vous la fourchette des prix?

Merci


----------

